# 15w in 10gallon tank



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

This isn't nearly enough, is it? Tanks about 12" tall. If I run the light for more hours in the day will it possibly help out enough?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes check out simpte's sticky at the top about low light plants


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It can't be that bad. I have a 20 gallon with 15 watts and a lot of plants thrive in my tank...I don't really understand why, though. Maybe it is because I turn on a lamp near the tank as often as I can...it seems to help light up the tank.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

personaly, i like to use 3wpg. for me that works in my 10 gal of cabomba, vals, amazon swords, dwarf sags, and dwarf lilys


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ive grown dwarf sag in 1 wpg of light fine


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

To answer the original question, no, running the light for more than 12 hours won't help: plants have natural photoperiods, and having the light on for longer, rather than haivng the bright light they need, doesn't help. But as others have pointed out, there are some plants you can grow with that light. I have a 1.5WPG tank and grow crypts, dwarf sag, anubias, vallis, Java Fern, and have one Echinodorus Ozelot that's slowly growing. 

Of course if you add more light (and a better substrate, if you have plain gravel) you can grow more.


----------

